# Smartphone Cameras from China



## theFOoL (May 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

Over the years I bought phones from a Company called *DOOGEE *though ATT I didn't have a Phone I just used WiFi. The phone  I had was the Model:  *DG800* and the phone worked good for my needs. The camera was ok'ish?!?  and here we go. Like company Doogee and others... why they Ad good sots (Most are  Photo Edited) and they All have the Trend of a Second camera which from my searching is just a Fake. I like Doogee....

Just the Cameras are crappy on most phones. Is it the camera are the OS's fault. Most are made from Sony or Samsung but they look crappy. Pixel cameras and so forth

I know that most if not ALL are made in china but why do some phones carry such poor camera sensors? Due to cost or....


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2018)

Can you Explain the point of this post or is it just more verbal rambling


----------



## theFOoL (May 11, 2018)

I edited my post


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2018)

the less a Phone costs = Cheaper parts are used (Cheap parts usualy equate to lower Quality parts).
You get the quality you pay for and then you pay the "BRAND PREMIUM" on top


----------



## RCoon (May 11, 2018)

Phone cameras are all inherently terrible because the light sensors are absolutely tiny, and simply don't gather enough light. Many get around this by including two lenses with two separate sensors and combining the data. It doesn't matter if a phone can take a 41MP photo, if the sensor is 1/3.2" your pictures are still gonna be terrible. The only way things can improve is if phone designers start allowing space for larger sensors like 1/1.2". Post-processing helps of course, with decent HDR and non-intrusive image processing (we're talking sensible white/black curves, not a godamn filter).


----------



## theFOoL (May 11, 2018)

Hmm may just pick some for the Kids then. One here's screen is surprising still working after some of the glass has come off

Speaking of cameras I'd say the best are from Nokia and ASUS. they put big sensors in theirs


----------



## silentbogo (May 11, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Most are made from Sony or Samsung but they look crappy. Pixel cameras and so forth


Almost exclusively Sony IMX series and Omnivision, just like on all other phones.



rk3066 said:


> I know that most if not ALL are made in china but why do some phones carry such poor camera sensors? Due to cost or....


Bad optics and cheap lens covers (usually not tested or calibrated if there is no autofocus). The software is usually just a stock Camera app, or the same thing with slightly modified interface.
This is not just a problem of less known chinese phones, but also more famous brands with more expensive devices, like a scratchable anti-glare film on HTC One, or a rear camera protective "glass" cover w/ tendency to fall out or collect dust from the inside on low-budget Samsung lineup.

At the same time there are some cool and cheap phones with good cameras. Back in a day I used to run around with THL W200S, and it was good all around. Then I gave it to my cousin and he dropped it the very next week while on a subway train...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2018)

Well Doogee aint exactly a premium phone manufacturer. There are some premium chinese phone manufacturers that give you a great overall phone for half the price of a top end samsung. 

Some of these cheaper Chinese brands sometimes use a fake forward facing camera just to save money.

While 'cheap and cheerful' does exist, Quality quite often comes at a price and right now Xiaomi is absolutely nailing the low to mid range markets in Asia because of their build quality and half decent specs. Im not saying that they are flagship killers, but the handsets look and feel very premium... In fact. People in China are calling them the competitor of the iphone.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2018)

Cheap phones use cheap parts. Sometimes the fake parts are decent, sometimes not. Too many variables. If you want a good product (like with anything else) buy a good product. There's thousands of people on the internet who's lives are basically dedicated to reviewing tech. A little research into your purchases goes a long way.


----------



## silentbogo (May 11, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> While 'cheap and cheerful' does exist, Quality quite often comes at a price and right now Xiaomi is absolutely nailing the low to mid range markets in Asia because of their build quality and half decent specs. Im not saying that they are flagship killers, but the handsets look and feel very premium... In fact. People in China are calling them the competitor of the iphone.


After I retired my HTC One, I bought a broken Xiaomi Mi4c to fix and run around for a few months(while I'm saving for a new phone).
The device is fabulous. It's plastic, but sturdy plastic. And if you break a screen, the entire module costs less than $20.
Also, unlike some brand that starts with "S" and ends with "amsung", they did not resort to using glue and acrylic tape to hold everything together. The whole thing is serviceable, and you don't have to heat up or solder anything in order to fully disassemble the phone. Wanted to upgrade to mi6, but the ceramic back was a no-go. Cheap Mi A1 was even a better option 'cause it had aluminium back, but the spec was a bit below my franken-Mi4C, so I bought Nokia8 instead...


----------



## theFOoL (May 11, 2018)

Yea been looking into a 200-350 phone which I'm getting after my verzion contract is over. Verizon charges too much


----------

